# Aufbau Simulation gesucht



## Stratege01 (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin nach einigen Jahren auf der Suche nach einer guten Aufbausimulationl. Früher habe ich gerneSim City, sämtliche Tycoon Spiele, Die Sims usw. gespielt. 

Mein Pc ist ca 4 Jahre alt. Sprich 2,9 Intel Core 2000GB Speicher und ne Direct 9 fähige Geforce.

Ich danke euch, gerne auch ab vom Mainstream.

Gruß
Stratege01


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2013)

hm, da gibt es nicht mehr all zu viele davon, aber am ehesten dürften da Cities in Motion, der geistige Nachfolger zum Verkehrsgigant, Port Royale 3, Tropico 4 und Patrizier 4 noch die besten sein


----------



## Stratege01 (14. Januar 2013)

Das ist ja schade. FRüher als ich aufgehört habe am PC zu spielen waren diese Games der Renner.

Gruß
Stratege01


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2013)

Es kommt im Früjahr ein neues und scheinbar sehr gutes Sim City raus, aber bei nem 4 jahre alten PC vermute ich schwer, dass da mind eine neue Grafikkarte her müsste.


Ich nehme an, du hast einen Core 2 Duo 2,9Ghz, also Dualcore (zwei Kerne) ? Was hast du denn genau für eine Grafikkarte? Das kannst Du zur Not auch mit dem Tool CPU-Z auslesen bei "Graphics"


Neuer als die genannten Spiele wäre zB Tropico, da gibt es inzwischen vier Teile. Je nach dem, was Du für nen PC hast, könntest Du einen der Teile spielen. Da geht es um den Aufbau einer Inselnation im Stil von Fidel Castro, d.h. du musst als "Presidente" die Wirtschaft ankurbeln, aber auch die Bürger "unterdrücken", wenn sie aufmucken, oder durch genug Dinge wie Religion, UNterhaltung usw. dafür sorgen, dass sie keinen Grund zur Rebellion haben. Auch Tourismus ist eine Einanahmequelle - das Ganze ist auch immer mit etwas Humor, zB kannst Du Deinen "Presidente" kriegst Du nen Bonus auf die Beziehung zu den Russen, wenn eine Deiner "Presidente"-Eigenschaften (da kannst Du zu SPielbeginn was aussuchen) "Alkoholiker" ist  

Oder fast vergessen: die Anno-Reihe - auch hier gibt es schon mehrere Teile, und je nach PC kannst Du davon den ein oder anderen spielen. Die Teile spielen immer in der Vergangenheit, 15. bis 18. JHD, und du besiedelst Inseln, die jeweils andere Ressourcen bieten, gründest Farmen, Abbaubetriebe usw, stellst Nahrung, Werkzeuge usw. her, und damit wiederum befriedigst Du die Bedürfenisse der Einwohner, die irgendwann "aufsteigen" wollen - dafür brauchen die Material, und wenn sie AUfsteigen haben die neue/andere Warne, die sie haben wollen, so dass Du auch gewzingen bist, andere Inseln zu besiedeln um zB an Weizen ranzukommen, oder man handelt mit den Computergegnern. Man kann das auch "kriegerisch" spielen, man kann es aber so süpielen, dass man friedlich einfach nur eine rieseige Siedlung baut. Der aktuellste Teil ist der einzige, der nicht in der Vergangenheit, sondern in der Zukunft spielt. Da hast Du dann als Bedürfnisse nicht Gewänder, Wolle, Kartoffeln, Bücher usw. sondern Funktionsnahrung, Tablets und Pasta-Fertiggerichte


----------



## Stratege01 (14. Januar 2013)

Geforce GS 8400. Zur Not kaufe ich mir aber eine neue.

Gruß
Stratege01


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2013)

Hmm, mit ner 50e-Karte wie der hier VTX3D Radeon HD 6670, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (VX6670 1GBK3-H) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

wären vielleicht sogar alle der genannten Games drin - zB Anno 1404: Test: HIS Radeon HD 6670 Fan und Radeon HD 6570 Silence  läuft mit der AMD 6670 mit ca. 30 Bildern pro Sekunde auf hohen Details in FullHD, allerdings auch mit ner deutlich stärkeren CPU - d.h wenn du da die Details was zurückschraubst, reicht das wohl.

Hier Anno 1404: ANNO 1404: Pc: Amazon.de: Games  die vielen negativen Meiungen sind vor allem wegen Kopierschutz-Themen, aber das war für mich nie ein Problem.


----------

